# Not so pullable pulled pork



## dougbennett (Jul 22, 2009)

So I made pulled pork for the millionth time, following the Basic Pulled Pork instructions like I always do (smoke to 160, foil and finish to 190-200), then into the cooler for 75 minutes. 

But, for some reason, it was hard to pull so I ended up having to chop it. 

Anyone ever had this happen to them? The meat was flavorful enough and had a good smoke ring, but it just wouldn't pull.


----------



## pignit (Jul 22, 2009)

I've never had a problem with pulling pork although some cuts are not as tender as others. The one thing I've found in all this smokin is that each cut of meat is going to be a little different and some cuts of meat can be very different. You can increase your chances of getting good cuts of meat by staying with a brand... butcher... store that you like but even then you will get meats that vary. Give another one a shot and see if you have the same results. If you do... then you may have a bad therm giving you a false reading and the meat may not be at the temp it says it is. I don't think your hurting anything when you let a butt stay in the heat to even 210 and there are some that probably need it.


----------



## nater3 (Jul 22, 2009)

I always run mine up to 205 degrees in the foil and have never had a problem.  I would let yours go just a bit longer.  Especially if you are stopping at the lower end of the range you mentioned.


----------



## ronp (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you foil with liquid at 160'? That would almost guarantee easy pulling and take it to 200' 210.


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 22, 2009)

Every once in a while you will come across a butt that won't cooperate.   Taking it to a higher temp might help but it could also make no difference.  Remember, each piece of meat is different.


----------



## fishawn (Jul 22, 2009)

As previously noted, I also go to 205* and foil with liquid. Never had a "tough one" yet.


----------



## elde (Jul 22, 2009)

Foil with liquid?


----------



## bman62526 (Jul 22, 2009)

When you go to foil it...you put a little liquid inside the foil WITH the meat...the technique is called "braising".

For what it's worth...I agree with everyone here that if you get the internal temp to 200 or 205, instead of just 190-195, that can make a huge difference.


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 22, 2009)

I believe Ron might mean what I do, which is while wrapping up I spritz it down real good with whatever I'm spraying with (apple juice, cherry juicebox juice, etc)

But as far as needing to chop Doug, could you have had a picnic shoulder, and not a full butt shoulder?

I know picnics (further down away from the shoulder, leading to the hock) have a few muscles in there that are always unpullable, and need to be chopped.

I pull them out (they are close to the bone) as I pull, then chop those tendons at the end.


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 22, 2009)

Some say 225 - 250 even...I have to at least agree with everyone here that 160* was probably too low...


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 22, 2009)

what were the cooking temps and times?


----------



## kingudaroad (Jul 22, 2009)

250! Wow! I guess you don't like em medium rare eh?


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 22, 2009)

I have never had a butt not pull but I suppose eventually I will get that odd piece of meat that causes me problems.  If you are sure you wrapped at 160 and rested for at least 45 min. after 200 plus then it could be an anomally.  YOu can always check your therms with boiling water rather than another piece of meat.  Good Luck and no worries.


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 22, 2009)

A quote from the "Competition BBQ Secrets
A book on how to “slow smoke” ribs, chicken, pork butt, and beef brisket
written by the Chatham Artillery BBQ Team
Version 4.4

I don't go to 250 but I don't stay as low as 160 either... 200 - 225 is my FAV


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 23, 2009)

guys - i think one of you is talking about meat temp and the other is talking about smoker temp.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






as for me, i like smoking around 240 and don't mind it as high as 250; if it goes down to 230, it's time to open an inlet or add some fuel or something.


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 23, 2009)

AHHH...RGR THAT sorry my bad I guess

YES, I was talking smoke temps


----------



## deltadude (Jul 23, 2009)

Doug you fail to mention:
• What temp were you smoking at?
• What was your method of smoking?  (Wood/Charcoal/Electric/kitchen oven)
• Most important what was the weight of the original pork shoulder/butt and how long did you smoke it for?

For example:
Monday I did a 8.5lb in electric MES for 11hrs 30 minutes at smoking at 230, the meat was injected with about 1 1/2 cups of liquid, and stopped cooking when meat temp at 195-200F.   I left it in the MES at 165 for about 2 hours till serving time, the Meat temp was still 190.  (MES door not opened from start to finish, good bark).


----------



## mavrick813 (Jul 23, 2009)

I put in 1/4c of liquid when i foil. 1/8 Jack and 1/8 of Apple cider Vin. Falls apart every time.


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 23, 2009)

An 1/8 of Jack gets me a little loosened up as well...


----------



## dougbennett (Jul 28, 2009)

deltadude;335507 said:
			
		

> Doug you fail to mention:
> • What temp were you smoking at?
> • What was your method of smoking? (Wood/Charcoal/Electric/kitchen oven)
> • Most important what was the weight of the original pork shoulder/butt and how long did you smoke it for?
> ...


----------



## pignit (Jul 28, 2009)

You'll be amazed at the difference 10 degrees can make in the pork. I don't pull mine until I'm in the 200z.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jul 28, 2009)

I like mine closer to 200 when I pull. The big thing that keeps running through my mind was the meat thermometer might need calibrated.


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 28, 2009)

When mine come up to temp (195-205 for pulling), I remove from foil, and drop the shoulder with drippings in a roasting bag.  Seal tight and put the foil back on.  Wrap in a towel and drop in a cooler for 1-4 hours.

The roasting bag seals the juices in and let that thing steam itself into oblivion.  You will have soft bark (otherwise known as "no bark") but in my opinion, is well worth it.


----------



## bigdale (Jul 28, 2009)

But he foiled it at 160 and took it to 190-200. I generally pull my shoulders and let them rest in a cooler at 200 and they generally always pull fine


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm pretty sure a little higher cooking temperature would have made a big difference here. people get married to the "225" plan and while that is good in many situations i believe it doesn't apply to all. this could be one of those times.


----------

